# [SOLVED] systemroot\system32\config\software corrupt



## saminal (Jul 18, 2007)

I've encountered this before at work, and I found a quick guide to fixing it online, but this was months ago and now I can't find it.. Also, this is my own computer, so it's MUCH more important 

I know I went into the repair console, renamed (as .bak) the software file, and then copied in an alternate from another location, but I can't remember the other location.. Anybody?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: systemroot\system32\config\software corrupt*

G'Day saminal,

I think this is what you are after...

*Try this workaround from Microsoft®.* _(Click on the coloured link.)_

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## saminal (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: systemroot\system32\config\software corrupt*

Thanks mate, already sorted it tho, found the piece of paper I printed out last time. Funnily enough, it was that page. Got my girlfriend to do it, she's a computer novice but she's Aussie so she's smart


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: systemroot\system32\config\software corrupt*

Not a problem...it has been my pleasure to help. :grin:

Yes most Australians are pretty brainy too...:laugh:

Feel free to post back any time in the future if you have any other computer woes.

Kind Regards,


----------



## imhurdlerjr (Sep 10, 2008)

I know this topic is old, but I have the same issue and I am running into a problem.

I was never prompted for an admin password. Every command I attempt is greeted with an "Access is denied" statement.

Any suggestions?

Here is another thought I have to recover some of data on my drive. I have 2 internal drives. 1 is a 160g drive that has everything I want on it. 2 was just used for storing DVD files that are deleted often. I was thinking about re-installing windows on the #2 drive. Will there be an issue accessing the data on #1 drive afterwards?

Thanks,
Dusty


----------

